

Lowe’s Invests In 42,000 iPhones To Improve Your Shopping Experience - eokuma
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/09/lowes-invests-in-42000-iphones-to-improve-your-shopping-experience/

======
dkokelley
Why would they want to pay more for iPhones with locked out features (like
calls and email) instead of cheaper iPods? For the price of an iPhone, you're
just a little bit away from an iPad, which in terms of retail style, is as hip
as it gets.

~~~
mcantelon
>Why would they want to pay more for iPhones with locked out features (like
calls and email) instead of cheaper iPods?

...Or even cheaper Android devices.

~~~
alttag
A little bit of fly-by fanboy there. I don't mind the claim, but I suspect
there's a host of reasons. Perhaps there are some enterprise lock-out features
(the article mentions this), a (slightly) higher bar to rooting, a known
repository of "safe" apps (although these might be blocked), an appeal to
customers' sensibilities (subjective "cool" factor), ...

... or maybe they just got a good deal as Apple works to unload back stock in
preparation for the pending iPhone 5 debut.

You might argue with all of these criteria. I'm just saying that it's likely
the company had a reason, and a considered response is better than Android v.
iPhone sniping.

~~~
silvestrov
Being able to get (almost) the same model in the next many years might be
important too: they don't need to update all their training, and system
administration is simpler long-term with only a single type of phone.

Apple is the new Microsoft, who was the new IBM.

------
SODaniel
Probably not a bad initiative. I would still like to see large department
store chains actually invest in their staff through salaries and education
directly, instead of adding technology.

~~~
ams6110
Most definitely. When I have a question about a product, having an employee
read specs to me from his iPhone is not really what I think of as helpful.

------
anrope
It seems like a common experience at a hardware store to have an employee help
you find what you need (versus, say, a grocery store), then finally direct you
to the front of the store to pay. If that same employee could also ring you up
on an iphone, I think it would at least be very cool, if not more efficient.

------
nopal
They're going to need a really well-designed app or mobile site, preferably
the former. I hope they don't try to do too much too fast, or they could end
up with a bunch of confused workers and pissed off customers.

